# First week mods



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

I got my car last Friday and immediately recognized some mods that needed to be done. I have posted photos at: www.tanglewoodbrushstrokes.com

Go to: Jerry's Page.

My first mod was running a hard wire for my Valentine 1. I found an ignition 12v underneath the dash on the driver's side. It is an orange wire out of a plug with many wires. Slightly above it is a bolt I used for a ground. I pulled the windshield post trim loose and ran the wire from the left upper corner of the windshield down the post and behind the trim on the left side of the dash.

I was unhappy with the feeble exhaust tips. PFYC has a neat exhaust system which gives you a double outlet on both sides which I really liked. However, I was concerned about cutting the rear valance and I like the sound of the stock exhaust. JC Whitney had a 2 1/2" to 3" stainless steel tip that worked well. I bought two tips, slipped them over the existing tips and had my maintenance man weld them in place. Great improvement for about 50 bucks.

As has been discussed on this site, the lack of an outside temperature indicator is a negative. I purchased a Gentex mirror that has automatic dimming, temperature and compass readings. First step was to remove the existing mirror. There is a snap on center piece on the mount. I stuck a screw driver behind this piece and very gently wedged the center piece up. Be careful as you can break the windshield with too much pressure. Once I had the piece partially dislodged, the mirror fell into my hands. The new mirror fits over the original windshield mount and has a set screw to make it secure.

Next I installed the harness. It plugs into the back of the new mirror. I ran it along the headliner towards the left side of the car. I pulled the windshield post trim loose and ran the wires down it and behind the dash on the left side. I hooked it up to the same 12 volt ignition activated wire and ground that I used for the Valentine.

Now I had to run the temp sensor and wire from the cockpit to the grill area of the car. Most of my time on this project was spent figuring out how I would get the wire out of the cockpit without drilling a hole. I didn't see any good possibilities in the engine bay area. Once I gave up on that idea, I decided to take the inner plastic lining off on the left front wheelwell. Jacked up the car, put a jackstand under the front and removed the wheel. There are around six screws that hold the plastic liner in. Once I had it removed, I then searched for a way to get the wire from inside the car. 

I finally settled on the grommet that runs the wires from the car to the left door. It easily popped out from the body. To get access from the inside of the car, I removed the side panel. There are two screws holding this panel in. One is obvious in the hole on the side of the panel. The other screw is hidden below the threshold trim. You have to pop of the top piece of the threshold trim to get access to this screw.

I then cut a small slit in the grommet. I ran the wire through the slit, through the plastic housing and into the car. I then ran the rest of the wire and the sensor up and over the wheelwell area to the left side of the lower grill area. I fed the wire behind the grill and reached through from the front to grab it and attach it to the grill. Turned on the ignition to make sure everything worked and then put everything back together. Because the wire runs above the wheelwell trim, you cannot see any wires except where they go to the grill area.

Next project was to install the CAGS Eliminator to get rid of the 1 to 4 shiift. Fortunately, I have a hoist so this was a very simple job. Put the car on the hoist, found the plug on the left side of the transmission, unplugged it, plugged that into the piece supplied with the kit, and then plugged a dummy plug into the original plug on the side of the transmission. I then tied the wiring to the transmission so it would not be damaged. 

Whew! In addition to all of this, I polished and waxed the car the first night. I'm tired. Think I'll just drive it tomorrow. Great car, but I think I made it better.


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

That's sweet. Glad you posted the photos and information. Where did you find the dimming mirror and how much?

Jon


----------



## TheStoogeo (Oct 7, 2004)

I found them. Looks like BMW has been using them for a while. Here is a link to a website that lists different models.

http://www.autodax.com/products/interiormirrors/index.htm


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks.

I got the mirror at:
http://accessory-center.com/series.plx/30/1533/1865


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

jerhofer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I got the mirror at:
> http://accessory-center.com/series.plx/30/1533/1865


I'd LOVE to put this mirror in. Did it work "as-is" or did you have to order a different attachment clip? I note that it lists several foreign cars that need one.
Our GTO is one of those "funny" american-foreign cars.


----------



## jerhofer (Oct 16, 2004)

LarryM said:


> I'd LOVE to put this mirror in. Did it work "as-is" or did you have to order a different attachment clip? I note that it lists several foreign cars that need one.
> Our GTO is one of those "funny" american-foreign cars.


It worked as is. No special attachment needed. Looks like it came from the factory.


----------

